# Suche sehr altes Freeware-Spiel von Heft-CD



## Pffzzhh! (12. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier mal was kniffliges, ich hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen:
Irgendwann zwischen 1996 und 98 war auf einer Zeitschrift-CD wieder eine Sammlung von Freeware Lesereinsendungen. Ich meine es war die PC Games, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Das Spiel war eine Art Third-Person-Shooter, in dem man auf einer Art "Antigrav.-Skateboard" ueber den Boden geschwebt ist. Ich glaube die Figur auf dem Ding hat aus ihrem Arm geschossen.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass die Mindestvorr. ein P233 Mhz war, denn auf meinem P150 lief es schlecht.

Bisher bin ich in meiner CD-Sammlung leider nicht mehr fuendig geworden...

Hoffe, einer von euch kann mir das Spiel nennen...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus fuer eure Bemuehungen!


----------



## Pffzzhh! (6. Oktober 2008)

Juhu habs gefunden:
Trickstyle


----------

